# Question on how to order drinks



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

You know when you order a double of something, you say, "scotch, double,neat". Is there a proper phrase for ordering six-seven or more shots in a glass?


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

pepito said:


> You know when you order a double of something, you say, "scotch, double,neat". Is there a proper phrase for ordering six-seven or more shots in a glass?


ja its called after tonight, I need to enroll in AA :r


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

yeah - "i'll have a pint of scotch"


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

Just ask for "scotch, thalivakilla" ;-)


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Most bars can't serve doubles; that was back in the 70's & 80's. Neat is without ice. In the US, most pours are eyeballed. In Europe, either the glass is marked, the bottles are upside down with a dispenser, or the bottle has a pour dispenser; there's no way you'll get extra booze in a drink there.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

A Lot of places these days won't even let you go to the bar and Bring back a round, They want to see empty bottles, & glasses before they serve again.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Most bars can't serve doubles; that was back in the 70's & 80's.


sounds like just a Boston thing...


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

pepito said:


> You know when you order a double of something, you say, "scotch, double,neat". Is there a proper phrase for ordering six-seven or more shots in a glass?


Is this a death wish?


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Well why are you trying to get more then 2 shots in a glass?

I suppose you can ask for 4-8-25 shots in a glass, dont see why they wont serve it. I know somestates only a double is allowed.

I think its also so they can moderate your intake. They are somewhat responsbile for serving you.

.02


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

It's not just a Boston thing, most states don't allow you to serve more than 2 drinks or one double at a time. They call it irresponsibe alcohol service in SD. And why on earth would you want that much at one time anyway. Too many things can happen, it can get spilled, things can fall in it, etc. Also, once you pay for it you can bet you're going to want to drink it and not leave any whether or not you need it. IMHO:2


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

SD Beerman said:


> It's not just a Boston thing, most states don't allow you to serve more than 2 drinks or one double at a time. They call it irresponsibe alcohol service in SD.


not being able to order MORE than 2 would not surprise me.
I was responding to:


mosebotbol said:


> Most bars can't serve doubles


either that was a typo, or it's a local thing.



SD Beerman said:


> And why on earth would you want that much at one time anyway. Too many things can happen, it can get spilled, things can fall in it, etc. Also, once you pay for it you can bet you're going to want to drink it and not leave any whether or not you need it. IMHO:2


:tpd:


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

pepito said:


> You know when you order a double of something, you say, "scotch, double,neat". Is there a proper phrase for ordering six-seven or more shots in a glass?


If I were tending bar and you tried that stuff, I would shut you off on the spot as I would wonder if you had already had enough that your judgement was impaired because I would not want the responsibility of serving you even one beer, nevermind hard stuff. This stuff needs to be treated with a sense of responsibility when you are out in public.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Why would you want to do this? Just go to a liquor store and buy a bottle. It'll be cheaper, you'll get a little bit more, and you can drink it at home, so you won't be on the roads afterwards.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

SD Beerman said:


> It's not just a Boston thing, most states don't allow you to serve more than 2 drinks or one double at a time.


Mass has some strange laws regarding this. No doubles. Some bars have different liquor licenses that dont allow shots at all. You can order it neat but if they see you "put your head back" and drink the entire glass at once, they will no longer serve you.

I have ordered double shots at a bar numberous times. I have occasionally ordered a tripple Sambuca after dinner while sitting down with a good smoke. Thats in New Jersey though. Havn't done that in a while since you cant smoke here anymore.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

burninator said:


> Why would you want to do this? Just go to a liquor store and buy a bottle. It'll be cheaper, you'll get a little bit more, and you can drink it at home, so you won't be on the roads afterwards.


:tpd:

Or else you could just come to Wisconsin. You can get a huge 36oz Long Island for $5 at one of the bars in my town. I'm sure the bartenders I know here would hook you up with 8 shoots in a glass...they'd even call a Taxi/Ambulance for you afterwards


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Just ask for a glass of scotch (no ice or ice) and you'll likely get the regular shot charge than a lung pour charge.....it ends up being about 2 shots....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I like my scotch and cognac neat. 

Neat is with no ice. If the drink is a bit to pungent at the beginning then I get a water back to tame the palette a bit.

You can also always add ice if you feel the drink is to strong for you. Just order a side of ice. This is very common as well.


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

I usually order a double and three beers at a time. I just hate going back and forth begging for the servers attention in a crowded bar. Just wondering if there is a proper way of ordering a generous amount in one go.


----------

